# Silver Buckskins and Palominos



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

We have been told that our Dolly is a silver buckskin and my new girl Sparky is a palomino. Since I have enjoyed looking at everyone's minis so much, I'm shamelessly asking for more! Show me your Silver Buckskins and Palominos!

(hope this is ok to do...)

This is Sparky.







and this is Dolly






Common theme at my house after we go for our walk - do yardwork


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2011)

These are our silver buckskins and palomino minis... we've got three of each





Silver Buckskins (all mares / fillies):
















Palominos (first is a filly, other two are geldings):


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's ours:

Savannah, buckskin:






Misty, buckskin pinto:






Trixie, silver buckskin:






Blondie, palomino.. In foal to a chestnut for 2011 so hopefully cooking up another palomino


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooooooooo, thanks! Those are all some great pix. I am really inspired to get some better pix of my girls. I think laying in the grass and taking one looking up is a good idea!

this thread has 40 views and 2 replies! Where are all the buckskins and palominos? Hee hee...

Shamelessly looking for pix of pretty horses. Yes. I'm not afraid to admit it!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

Jill said:


>


Wow. Could this horse get any higher? That's really amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are some of ours:

Palominos:

Carrie A Snowflake A/R mare:






Maple Hollows Golden Magic A/R filly out of Carrie and Magic Trick:






Buckskins and Buckskin Pintos:

Arions Destinys Magic Trick A/R stallion (need to get new pics this year, he has richer color now than in this picture):






COH Echo Express A/R stallion






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo A/R mare sired by Echo:






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny A/R mare that is half sister to Magic Trick and in foal to Echo for 2011:


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! OK. Here's my stupid question: what do you mean by A/R as in A/R filly or A/R stallion?


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Lovely! OK. Here's my stupid question: what do you mean by A/R as in A/R filly or A/R stallion?


REgistered with both AMHA and AMHR registries.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

chandab said:


> REgistered with both AMHA and AMHR registries.


AHA! Thanks!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful horses eveyone

We don't have any Silver Buckskins now (had 1 filly in 09)

We have 2 Palominos

Our newest stallion " Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz"

30.5" A/R 3 yr old stallion.






and our Mare "RF Bars Warrior Princess" AKA "Xena"

she is a palomino snowcap appaloosa


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 9, 2011)

*I have 3 buckskins in my herd...*

Smutty buckskin roan stallion

Golden/buttermilk buckskin roan filly

Golder/buttermilk buckskin mare


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *I have 3 buckskins in my herd...*
> 
> Smutty buckskin roan stallion
> 
> ...


I want to see them!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

If you also want to see other types of buckskins, H and I own six mares / fillies that are "some sorta" buckskin. Here are our other buckskin gals:

Cover Girl, a golden buckskin:






Khaki, a smutty buckskin:






Infinity, a smutty buckskin:


----------



## debsminis (Mar 10, 2011)

Love love love me a buckskin, and hope to have a buckskin baby this year!


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a silver bucksking stallion (we think he is actually silver smokey brown, having the brown version of agouti), here's Che`:






And, here's Caddy, a rather pale palomino:






Here's one where she's looking a bit darker (and chubby):


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll take any kind of buckskin or palomino you wanna post. Bring them on!

lovely horses. Covergirl looks like she has on those kind of tights that you have to use a garter to hold up. Very sexy!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> lovely horses. Covergirl looks like she has on those kind of tights that you have to use a garter to hold up. Very sexy!


Hehe, thanks



I've always felt like Cover Girl is very feminine and she is easily one of my favorites





I love buckskins and cream dilute horses in general. We now have four perlino mares / fillies, and I love them partly for all the buckskins they can make


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely horses, cream dilutes (and dun dilutes), are my favorite colors





Here are our four silver buckskin and palomino girls.

EJH Sparkling Bucks, silver buckskin dun Buckeroo grandaughter






Todwils Happy Daze, silver buckskin Buckeroo grandaughter






HMM Buckeroo Lady Sensation, silver buckskin Buckeroo grandaughter






HMM Golden Miracle, palomino pinto (sorry for the foal picture)


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 20, 2011)

Little Cedar Peaches N Cream "Peach" is my only silver buckskin, so she's doubly special:






Our golden palomino mare Goldies Leprechaun Dawn "Goldie":






And our pale palomino colt Sunwoods Apollo "Ollie" (can't wait to clip him again as a yearling!):


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 21, 2011)

Cover Girl, a golden buckskin:






Love this girl !!!



)


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 21, 2011)

Oooo, thanks. So pretty, all of them.

HMM, HMM Buckeroo Lady Sensation contacted me telepathically and said she needs to come to my house.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 22, 2011)

This is Ana (Hotwaters Burnt Banana Muffin) I don't think she actually carries silver but she does look silver to me.











And of course my newest addition Bandito. Who I personally think is Genetically a buckskin pinto but with a Seal Brown agouti gene instead of a regular agouti gene.






I also have a perlino which is a buckskin with an extra cream gene. I agree with Jill I love him mostly because I know I will always get a buckskin or palomino (sometimes smoky black) out of him.

I only have yearling pictures of him but Im hoping if I can get him to gain some weight that we will get some updated pictures of him!

He's a Samis Kid Banana Son.

This is Samis Sooshi Kid. Ya his name is Sooshi lol






I don't own these next two horses anymore but they will always be a favorite of mine and I'll miss them forever.

Palley






and my first home bred foal Iced Chivas Regal


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 22, 2011)

Gage, all of your horses are so beautiful. I really like Sooshi... in that picture he looks like a little Quarter horse!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2011)

Miniequine said:


> Cover Girl, a golden buckskin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sandy



:wub


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Cover Girl should be hidden away - I think you should send her to me








This is my boy Banner - Buckskin (Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner AMHA)











Slaney - Dunalino (Shadowplay Sahara Moon)


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I just fried my keyboard in the drool... Every time I look through these pictures, I discover a new favorite!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Mar 26, 2011)

I Have a coming 3 year old palomino son of little kings black velvet, a palomino pinto filly, and my two buckskin studs.

Joey






suan sujos black vlevet closer


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

Our new girl born yesterday! Buckskin pinto filly:


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 31, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Our new girl born yesterday! Buckskin pinto filly:






WOW she's adorable!!!


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Apr 4, 2011)

This is La Vista Moonshadow by MG - although the picture is a year old. She is technically a pinto; her little moon shaped pinto marking is on the other side (obviously I took this picture during the winter) . I have always owned very "golden" buckskins or duns. So would you guys consider her a silver buckskin?
​






​


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2011)

Peggy Hogan said:


> This is La Vista Moonshadow by MG - although the picture is a year old. She is technically a pinto; her little moon shaped pinto marking is on the other side (obviously I took this picture during the winter) . I have always owned very "golden" buckskins or duns. So would you guys consider her a silver buckskin?
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since typically with minis "silver" denotes having the silver gene, which I doubt she has due to how dark her M/T and legs are, perhaps if you want to use a discriptive term, buttermilk buckskin might be the one to use. Although, I'd like to see her summer unclipped coloring before making a decision, as they are often lighter in winter (at least most of mine are).


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Apr 5, 2011)

chandab said:


> Well, since typically with minis "silver" denotes having the silver gene, which I doubt she has due to how dark her M/T and legs are, perhaps if you want to use a discriptive term, buttermilk buckskin might be the one to use. Although, I'd like to see her summer unclipped coloring before making a decision, as they are often lighter in winter (at least most of mine are).


Hi Chanda...thank you so much for your reply. I will post the picture when she's clipped, and in the meantime call her a buttermilk buckskin



Thank you!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Gage, all of your horses are so beautiful. I really like Sooshi... in that picture he looks like a little Quarter horse!


Thank you! He was only 1 in those pictues (just found that out I thought he was older) and matured really pretty! Im hoping to get updated pictures of him this summer! He's a gorgeous little boy!

Gage


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 20, 2011)

Heres pics of my minis!

A smutty buckskin roan stallion Little Kings Sentra Supreme

a buckskin mare Elly

and my 2 yr old filly buckskin roan Silver MAples Zahara Supreme


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Apr 22, 2011)

This is one my silver buckskin mare Dede-

That guilty look you note is from her and her friends tearing apart the cover I had on their extra round bale and the ensuing mess in the background.

Yay ponies!


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 22, 2011)

We have two (possibly three) palomino girlies!



The first two pictures are mother and daughter Pretty Woman (mare) and Rose (filly). They're our pride and joy! haha And the last is our mare, Daisy, she's registered as a palomino, but she's awfully dark and has never been color tested or anything. I love the palominos, especially the lighter ones like Pretty Woman


----------

